# Passende CPU Kühlung - Leise und Schön



## iKonzui (2. Dezember 2018)

*Passende CPU Kühlung - Leise und Schön*

Ich habe vor mir einen PC mit dem NZXT H500i (weiß) zu bauen. Weil mir Design und Lautstärke sehr wichtig sind will ich mir dazu die Gigabyte RTX 2070 OC in weiß kaufen. Als Ram den G.SKill Trident Z RGB 32GB 3200 CL16 und der Prozessor wird der Ryzen 2600, der nächstes Jahr dann auf den 3700x aufgerüstet wird. Mein Problem nun ist, wie ich meine CPU kühlen soll. Ein Dark Rock 4 Pro ist meiner Meinung nach zu groß und passt nicht über den Ram und von Noctua wollen wir hier nicht sprechen. Deswegen denke ich wäre eine AIO angebracht. Jedoch kann ich vorne nur eine 240 mm AIO anbringen, weil wenn ich eine 280mm anbringen würde, könnte die Lüfter nicht genügend Luft auspumpen. (1x 120mm 1x 140mm) Gibt es eine gute AIO unter 150$ die Leise ist und auch gut aussieht? (braucht keine RGB Lüfter, weil man die beim H500i nicht sieht). 
Ich überlege momentan mir die CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML240L zu holen und die Lüfter zu den CoolerMaster Silencio FP 120 PWM auszutauschen.
Dazu hab ich noch ein paar fragen:

1. Werde ich durch den Lüfterwechsel eine bessere Kühlleistung bekommen?
2. Wird die Lautstärke der Wasserkühlung sinken?
3.  Kann ich die Gehäuselüfter mit den RGB Lüftern der AIO austauschen?
4.  Ab welchem Budget lohn sich eine custom Wasserkühlng und sind sie leiser als AIOs / Luft Kühlung?

Das Gehäuse würde ich auch nur sehr ungern wechseln, da NZXT einfach nur die schönsten Cases macht. 

Danke


----------



## pizzazz (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Passende CPU Kühlung - Leise und Schön*

nabend,

meine antwort wird eher offtopic, aber bei weiss habe ich spontan an diesen luftkühler (Cryorig R1 Universal CPU-Tower-Kuehler) gedacht. er ist auf dem niveau eines Dark Rock 4 Pro von der kühlleistung - ram-freiraum und gesamthöhe müsstest du natürlich noch checken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Passende CPU Kühlung - Leise und Schön*

oder dieser: ich mag kein wasser im pc
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 White Edition ab €'*'59,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dreamdomain (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Passende CPU Kühlung - Leise und Schön*



iKonzui schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir einen PC mit dem NZXT H500i (weiß) zu bauen. Weil mir Design und Lautstärke sehr wichtig sind will ich mir dazu die Gigabyte RTX 2070 OC in weiß kaufen. Als Ram den G.SKill Trident Z RGB 32GB 3200 CL16 und der Prozessor wird der Ryzen 2600, der nächstes Jahr dann auf den 3700x aufgerüstet wird. Mein Problem nun ist, wie ich meine CPU kühlen soll. Ein Dark Rock 4 Pro ist meiner Meinung nach zu groß und passt nicht über den Ram und von Noctua wollen wir hier nicht sprechen. Deswegen denke ich wäre eine AIO angebracht. Jedoch kann ich vorne nur eine 240 mm AIO anbringen, weil wenn ich eine 280mm anbringen würde, könnte die Lüfter nicht genügend Luft auspumpen. (1x 120mm 1x 140mm) Gibt es eine gute AIO unter 150$ die Leise ist und auch gut aussieht? (braucht keine RGB Lüfter, weil man die beim H500i nicht sieht).
> Ich überlege momentan mir die CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML240L zu holen und die Lüfter zu den CoolerMaster Silencio FP 120 PWM auszutauschen.
> Dazu hab ich noch ein paar fragen:
> 
> ...



Ach ja, das NZXT H500 habe ich auch in weiß - sehr zu empfehlen.

Zur AiO: Ich habe in meinem H500 die alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 verbaut. Ich kann diese AiO sehr empfehlen:

1. Der Preis: 90 Euro bei zB Caseking oder Alternate
2. ALLE wasserleitenden Teile sind aus Kupfer gefertigt - sowohl im CPU Kühler als auch im Radiator. Andere Hersteller wie Corsair usw. fertigen den Radiator komplett aus Aluminium, den Kühler jedoch aus Kupfer -> billiger in der Produktion, jedoch korrodieren Kupfer und Aluminium stark, weshalb auch ein spezielles Mittel in diesen AiOs in der Kühlflüssigkeit drin ist, um den Prozess zu verlangsamen. Des Weiteren kühlt Kupfer wesentlich besser als Aluminium. 
3. Du kannst die Kühlflüssigkeit ganz einfach nachfüllen, was bei normalen AiOs nicht geht, da die komplett geschlossen sind.
4. Im Grunde genommen ist die Eisbaer LT keine normale AiO, sondern eine modulare AiO. Du kannst alles nach Belieben tauschen - Kühler, Radiator, Schläuche. Außerdem hat die LT Schnellverschlüsse, du kannst also zB deine GPU mit in den Kreislauf einbinden, sofern du ein Schnellverschluss Ready Produkt von alphacool benutzt.
5. Bei mir ist die Pumpe selbst auf Full Speed nicht hörbar, das Luftgeräusch das jeder Lüfter macht begünstigt das jedoch 
6. AM4 Ready 

Dann mal die Nachteile:
- Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind nur Mittelklasse - ich habe diese sofort gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 120mm PLSPS (PWM) getauscht -> sehr leiser Betrieb
- keine RGB Beleuchtung, simples Design (falls man das als Nachteil sehen kann)
- Das Design gefällt nicht jedem - der Schnellverschluss sticht ziemlich heraus und die Schläuche sind nicht ummantelt, sondern mit Knickschutzfedern versehen

Ich für meinen Teil kann die alphacool Eisbaer LT nur wärmstens empfehlen! 

Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 mm AiO Wasserkuehlung | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------

